# knitters - general chat



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

HI all.... 

just wondered if there were any knitters on here, and if so - want a place for general chit chat and asking questions / finding answers

Raine
xx


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi!!

I'm addicted to knitting!! This is one of my latest projects:










And this is my current WIPs










(minus new blanket which I started after taking the photo)


----------



## Flow13 (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow they are great. Wish I could knit. I can cross stitch though. xx


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi Guys..... 

thanks for popping in.... I am at work at the mo, c0nfused so can not se your pics.. wil have a look when I gethome...  the hippo in myt pic is my third knitting project in about 30 odd years.... and now have an order pad full of things to knit for other people.... will put some more pics on here in a few days, at the moment I am finishing a ballerina bear, and have knitted 2 footie kits for bears - just got to knit the bears that go with them!! haha - then got 3 x hippos, a monkey, and panda, and a hiking bear to do... 

Flow: - give it a go.. if you can crosstich (which I can't!!!!! ha ha) then you must be able to knit.. give it a go, andlet us know how you get on... xxxx


xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Flow13 said:


> Wow they are great. Wish I could knit. I can cross stitch though. xx


I started doing Cross Stitch but found that the kits I was doing took SOOOOOOOO long to finish. With knitting you see it appear before your very eyes! Give it ago, its addictive and you can knit yourself some fab clothes. Or socks. Knitted socks are the best!


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

I love knitting, as you say, seeing something appearing before your eyes is so satisfying. I've tried cross stitch but I find it was quite tedious. I used to make cards as well but never seem to have the time now for that.


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Where or how did you learn to knit, my Grandma taught me as a child but completly forgotten how to do it. x


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

my mum taught me when I was a child as she was an avid knitter


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi.. my nanny and auntie taught me, but haven't picked up needles for about 35years. then deicded one day I would... bought a cheap book aimed at kida about two months ago... and haven't looked back..

just about to finish my monkey, then got a panda, 2 x hippos, and 1 x bear left to knit..

once you start again, it'll all come rushing bck!!

xxx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Raines, it's amazing how quickly it all comes back to you isn't it. I picked my needles up again 2 years ago to make stuff for a friends craft fair stall. I now knit lots of baby hats for friends and sell the odd one on Ebay.


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Think I might get an easy to follow book and give it a try    Thank you, raine ur animals are v cute, are they hard to do?


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

OOh! Just saw this thread! I knit, albeit at a very basic level! I commute an hour each way to work, so knit on the train! (much more productive than the people sitting next to me playing games on their phones!). 

Raine- your hippo is fab! How long did it take to make?

I'm just about to sew together a scarlet baby jacket with a collar that I finished knitting yesterday.... very easy, just squares with a bit of shaping, but I don't need to look at the pattern book whilst I'm on the train, so this is an advantage! I started knitting when I was pg last year, sadly had a m/c, and even though subsequent tx hasn't worked (yet! Counting down to tx number 8 in just over a week's time   ), I still knit baby clothes to keep positive and hopeful! I have 3 little jackets completed, in different colours with nice buttons, so they're all a bit customised, and I think I'm going to put contrast cream "smiley face" buttons with cream blanket stitch around the edges of this scarlet jacket... will see how it looks! Am also knitting a purple baby cardigan with a fancy pattern, but need to do that with the pattern book next to me or I'll get lost!

DippyHippyChicky - are baby hats easy to knit? There are some baby hat patterns in the basic knitting book I use, but I haven't dared to try knitting any yet!  

Happy knitting ladies!

Rose xx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Rose, baby hats are easy if you do the 2 needle version rather than knit in the round, and even thought the lacy ones look difficult they're quite easy to do if you concentrate carefully


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

Rose39 and MAL: - the animals are not hard to do at all really - I learnt a few stitches, and a few abbreviations etc.. but I can easilt kniot all the pieces for and animal in about 3 evenings, (so thats about 6hours or so) - and then it's stitchin and stuffing, which is what I find hard to sdo right... I have made a monkey and a giraffe too... will have to find some place to put htem on here so you can see them.... I am re-knitting another monkey, as I am not totally happy with the first one, but he's special.. so he's mine!!! the other one I will pass on to my customer.... 

tehy are quite easy though - once you get the hang of it...

I think the book I use is by a lady called Sarah Keen (can't remember her name but think thats what it is..)... and I think it's caled "Knitting Wild Animals".. the book has the picture of the monkey on the cover.... it's easy to follow....

give it a go..
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Hello FF knitters!

I've now finished the scarlet baby jacket - have done royal blue cross stitch around the collar and cuffs and have sewn the wooden buttons on with the same blue thread. If I can work out how to post a photo I will do!

Now onto the purple baby cardigan with a pattern which requires me to concentrate more! It's already half knitted, am starting the sleeves. 

Thanks for the tips on baby hats DippyHippyChicky - I've found an easy pattern so will start that next (scarlet to match the jacket!). 

Has anyone knitted baby bootees? How hard are they to do? They look so cute but I'm only a basic knitter...

Rose xx


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi

For all you knitters have you seen www.ravelry.com its a knitting forum but you can get loads of free patterns from there

Jen x


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

One of my latest projects - am making another one similar to this one too


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

And this is another ongoing project made out of my left over sock yarn! It will be a throw eventually!


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

C0nfused, I am loving the wavy pattern blanket, that's the pattern I use for the baby hats I make, not sure I could make something that big though.


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow C0nfused, the blanket is lovely! How long did it take you to knit? I've just finished a deep purple baby cardigan and liked the pattern so much I'm now knitting the same design but in aqua wool (I've discovered the Stylecraft Special dk wool which comes in such pretty colours and is really cheap to buy online). Hoping that this tx works and that this little cardigan collection finally gets used!

DippyHippyChicky - what are you knitting at the moment, hun? 

Rose xx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Rose, I'm not making much at the moment, have a ball of rainbow coloured wool sat in front of me trying to inspire me to knit something


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Rose39 said:


> Wow C0nfused, the blanket is lovely! How long did it take you to knit? I've just finished a deep purple baby cardigan and liked the pattern so much I'm now knitting the same design but in aqua wool (I've discovered the Stylecraft Special dk wool which comes in such pretty colours and is really cheap to buy online). Hoping that this tx works and that this little cardigan collection finally gets used!
> 
> DippyHippyChicky - what are you knitting at the moment, hun?
> 
> Rose xx


Rose - It didn't take that long to knit really.. once ya get into the pattern it became good TV knitting as you dont have to concentrate that much.



DippyHippyChicky said:


> C0nfused, I am loving the wavy pattern blanket, that's the pattern I use for the baby hats I make, not sure I could make something that big though.


I'm sure you could DippyHippyChicky, it wasnt as hard as it looked. Are you on www.ravelry.com ?


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

hiyas, seems a bit quiet in here but i thought i'd say hello anyway   

i havent knitted in years either but have been thinking lately of taking it up again. i subscribed to a knitting magazine (cant remember its name but its the one where you eventually knit a blanket) but it works out really dear, so i'm going to get a book instead and do it that way.

my mum taught me to knit but she hates the way i do it. i have the needles clasped in my hands, whereas she has them resting between her thumb and forefinger    she taught me when i was about 2 1/2.


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

wee emma said:


> hiyas, seems a bit quiet in here but i thought i'd say hello anyway
> 
> i havent knitted in years either but have been thinking lately of taking it up again. i subscribed to a knitting magazine (cant remember its name but its the one where you eventually knit a blanket) but it works out really dear, so i'm going to get a book instead and do it that way.
> 
> my mum taught me to knit but she hates the way i do it. i have the needles clasped in my hands, whereas she has them resting between her thumb and forefinger  she taught me when i was about 2 1/2.


If you shop at tescos and have spare clubcard vouchers you can get magazine subscriptions to some knitting magazines on their clubcard reward deals..

I get simply knitting


Jen x


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

hiya Jen   

i'll have a look at that.i didnt know they did that at tesco's.

are you making anything at the mo?

xo


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

wee emma said:


> hiya Jen
> 
> i'll have a look at that.i didnt know they did that at tesco's.
> 
> ...


How long have you got??

I currently have on the go:

August socks (my new year challenge - a pair of socks a month)
Bias Shawl
Upstairs Shawl (using laceweight yarn!)
Hubbys jumper
Riot top for me
Left over sock yarn blankie (long term project)
Chess board
Rejuva Scarf

I think thats it..


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

phew   

i need to get into gear and start something. i was on ebay yesterday looking for little needles - not easy to find at all


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

I just knitted TJ a multicoloured worm thing with a rattle in its tale, and a lion, that if u turn it inside out, its an elephant!!!! Look on TJ's ******** page.... The black and white car I knitted him is there too..... Plus I knitted him a couple of balls...  One with his name on!!! Just waiting for back to heal a bit and will start again... Xxxx


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

hi raine, how do i find TJ's ******** page?


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

wee emma said:


> phew
> 
> i need to get into gear and start something. i was on ebay yesterday looking for little needles - not easy to find at all


I know a fab shop to get them from hun... http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/KnitPro-Wood-Double-Point-Sock-Needle-15cm-length-/200638427945?pt=UK_Crafts_Knitting_Crochet_EH&var=&hash=item746bd0a47e

The seller is really good, i got mine from here as well as getting yarn from her (check out her sock yarn too its amazing!)


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Just finished:









My August Socks!

And I'm so chuffed cause I tried really hard to match them and the foot was looking different when I was knitting sock two yet now they are finished, they match again (although you can see differences, you have to look carefully to see them!)


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

C0nfused, I am loving those socks


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

they're class  

hope mine work out as well


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

wee emma said:


> they're class
> 
> hope mine work out as well


Same pattern so they should do!!


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

just need to get myself into gear, i've done about four rounds


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

wee emma said:


> just need to get myself into gear, i've done about four rounds


Thats good emma!! You should find it gets easier now.. (the first few rows are always fiddley!)


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

DSC_0022.jpg by J1825, on Flickr

Kickbag with fancy rib - so far


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2011)

It's gorgeous!


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

is that your sock wool?

those colours are class


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

wee emma said:


> is that your sock wool?
> 
> those colours are class


It is sock yarn but it will be a kick bag for a baby (I'm knitting it in the round so no sewing up, so its exactly like knitting a great big sock! The pattern is on ravelry in my projects.

Jen x


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

lil289 said:


> It's gorgeous!


Thanks lil289 x


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

wee emma said:


> is that your sock wool?
> 
> those colours are class


How are your socks coming along


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

have so far started them 3 times!

dropped a stitch the first time, didn't like how it was looking the second, seems okay so far the third   

i am a fussy knitter but have decided as its my very first sock, to just keep going to see how it looks.

one thing though, even though i'm pulling the wool tight when i change needles, its still loose between each change. how do i get it to be tighter?


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

When youve done a bit you will be able to readjust the stitches so it stretches out and goes back to normal...


----------



## goonie4life (Jun 25, 2010)

I love knitting...i took it back up to do 'Knit a square' it's a charity that sticthes all the squareds together to make blankets for orphans in africa.
i've also started doing baby hats, scratch mitts, booties, a few teddys and even a baby cardigan.
But, i still cant get the hang of Knitting in the round!


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

goonie4life said:


> I love knitting...i took it back up to do 'Knit a square' it's a charity that sticthes all the squareds together to make blankets for orphans in africa.
> i've also started doing baby hats, scratch mitts, booties, a few teddys and even a baby cardigan.
> But, i still cant get the hang of Knitting in the round!


Have you had a look at www.ravelry.com and also google/youtube Magic Loop that may help you with knitting on circular needles in the round!

/links


----------



## goonie4life (Jun 25, 2010)

C0nfused said:


> goonie4life said:
> 
> 
> > I love knitting...i took it back up to do 'Knit a square' it's a charity that sticthes all the squareds together to make blankets for orphans in africa.
> ...


Thank you, i'll check it out!


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Another pair of odd socks!


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

confused, i need a kick to get me knitting these socks


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

wee emma said:


> confused, i need a kick to get me knitting these socks


*kicking wee emma into knitting action to get those socks knitted!* I made 12 pairs last year!! This year's project is to finish 12 projects.. however I've got addicted to knitting baby cardigans and am on my 6th lol!

Jen x


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

thanks Jen, i appreciate a good thump on occasion   

still havent got into it agin but i've at least dug it out    

six cardies already!?!


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

wee emma said:


> thanks Jen, i appreciate a good thump on occasion
> 
> still havent got into it agin but i've at least dug it out
> 
> six cardies already!?!


Yes! I know! Its crazy! One more to do then I'll go back to finishing my other projects I promise!


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

so whats next after the cardies?


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Finishing all the other projects I have on the go! Namely, my husbands sweater, a chess board, a top for me, a few shawls...


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

a chess board? aww lemme see


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Google alan dart chess set


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

will do   

that sounds so cool


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

this is my latest creation, it's a pattern I found on the internet last week, once I made it I thought a double flower would finish it off nicely


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Thats really cute DippyHippyChick and the double flower is perfect to embelish the hat


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

thanks cOnfused xx

I might stock up on some more alpaca yarn at the weekend, hoping to visit an alpaca farm near Warrington on Saturday


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Coool!!


----------



## Tulipwishes (Nov 20, 2011)

I really love knitting, but I havent been taught to start so either my mum or mother in law have to start me off, I think I should buy a book or look on you tube.


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Tulipwishes said:


> I really love knitting, but I havent been taught to start so either my mum or mother in law have to start me off, I think I should buy a book or look on you tube.






 for the two needle cast on

/links


----------



## Tulipwishes (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you Confused x


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

i find that im getting myself tangled when using double pointed needles. you think it would be okay to move the main sock length part onto a circular needle (same size) then back onto the DP's when im doing (attempting   ) the heel?


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

wee emma you can do (if you know how to do magic loop with circular needles.. I'd persevere with the DPNs ..


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

uhoh... magic loop?


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi

I'm trying to teach myself to knit with a combination of books, YouTube, my mum and friends - but I'm stuck! When reading a pattern (   ) do I count the cast on row as 'row one'? I've attempted a bag 3 times now but just unpicked it again. Patterns are not the easiest thing in the world to translate are they?!


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi Nosilab
Welcome to the world of knitting! 

You do not count the cast on row as row one, so you cast on then start from row one of the pattern. This should solve your problem 

I've been knitting a few years now and I still have projects that I have to undo a few times before it works. Feel free to post any knitting questions on here or contact me and I will do my best to help 

Jen x


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks so much Jen   and thank you for replying so quickly!  I will give it another go, fingers crossed    If I have any probs I'll let you know.

Thank you xx


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey lady knitters....

Are crocheters welcome! 

X


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

ofcourse crocheters are welcome too.. hello! what are you working on at the moment?? photos please


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

No idea how to post pics! If you let me into the secret I'll surely post a pic! Just finished a bunny for my niece


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

If you pop them on to something like flickr then you can post in the link into the box that appears when you click the button under the B for bold..


----------

